# Griechische Sprache auf Deutschem Office/Windows/Outlook



## Cecile Etter (31. Juli 2004)

guten Abend,
bin noch ungeuebt im benutzen der Suchfunktion,wurde nicht fuendig:
ich habe ein griechisches Woerterbuch installiert bei Wndows 2oooprof./Office 2ooo und Outlook 6-alle deutsch.
Auf  Office Word funktioniert die Rechtschreibkorrektur auf griechisch,auf  dem Outlook  6 hingegen nicht.Das heisst,ich kann den griechischen Text schreiben,die Fehler werden auch angezeigt,aber die Korrekturvorschlaege werden nur als Buchstabensalat angezeigt-lateinische statt griechische Zeichen.In den  'Optionen'-'Rechtschreibung' habe ich 'griechisch ' gewaehlt. Standartfont beim Griechisch ist Ariel.Windows Standartsprache (keybord) ist Englisch,-zum wechseln auf Griechisch drueck ich shift+ alt.
Weiss jemand von Euch was ich machen muss oder wo ich (verstaendliche)Anweisungen finde? 
Hab ausserdem auf einer CD das griech. Office xp und dort eine griechische Ezyklopaedie.Koennte ich diese ebenfalls installieren (ohne das ganze uebrige Office xp)?
freundlicher Gruss


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Juli 2004)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, aber da du vermutlich eine "grichisch.dic" besitzen müsstest, die zur Korrektur erforderlich ist musst du dieses über:

Menü  > Extras -> Optionen 

Registerkarte Rechtschreibung

einstellen

Evtl. musst du auch noch eine Einstellung in der Systemsteuerung bei den Ländereinstellungen vornehmen.

 Viel Glück

LG

Thomas


----------



## Cecile Etter (31. Juli 2004)

hoi Thomas!
danke.
Laendereinstellung ist Griechenland
beim Reiter Rechtschreibung seh ich keine anderen Optionen als eben als Sprache 'griechisch '.. Ja ,das Griechisch Woerterbuch von Microsoft hab ich auf CD Beim installieren gabs da bloss :next next.
 Auf dem progr. 'Word' funktionierts ja.
Verknuepfung  von Windows /Office mit Outlook irgendwo einstellen?
evt.als Standardsprache statt Englisch  Griechisch waehlen?

(Am Ende ist es einfacher endlich fehlerfrei griechisch schreiben zu lernen!   -kleinschreibung!)
gute Nacht noch Du *Bestimmt-auch-rotaeugiger*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Juli 2004)

Laß den Rechner mal nach Dateien suchen die auf dic enden, also Dateisuche und dort *.dic.

Evtl. ist auch das Wörterbuch fehlerhaft oder nicht installiert worden.

Ich hatte das Problem mal bei einem "Kunden", wo in Word nicht die "spanische Korrektur" trotz korrekter Einstellungen durchgeführt wurde.


----------



## Cecile Etter (5. August 2004)

Nachdem ich mich ellenlang durch microsoft-Anweisungen gepfluegt habe (Billy laesst gruessen):
Es gibt pro Woerterbuch eine Gebietsschema-ID (LCID),die fuer Griechisch 1032 lautet.Bei ''Programme\microsoft Office\Office''  ist sie vorhanden.

Sie muesste auch bei '' C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\ MIcrosoft Shared\Proof\1032 '' sein und DA ist sie nicht. Wie krieg ich sie auch dahin?

Das Woerterbuch ist aber eindeutig installiert und funktioniert auch im outlook express..bloss hat es sich dort einen falschen font ausgesucht-einen ohne griechische Schriftzeichen.
Vielleicht muss man VOR dem installieren alle EInstellungen vornehmen und als Standartsprache Griechisch waehlen?
Jetzt geb ich es auf.Ich kann ja solche e-mails auch auf dem 'word' schreiben und von dort aus schicken..
Trotzdem:danke nochmals


----------

